# Antibiotics - train or rest?



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Have had man flu for a week now, and its not shifting. Went to docs and I have a chest infection. Havent been in the gym since last thursday (7days) and dont fancy staying out of the gym for another week while i take this course of antibiotics

So, can I train on antibiotics? or should i be 100% fit and healthy first


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

ive done it plenty of times mate, get to the gym, i would go really mad there just have a steady/moderate week


----------



## Big Giannie (Jan 11, 2011)

I too have the flu...If im sick or feeling the cold or flu coming i rest up for a bit. It can run your body down make you worse if you train when ill.

Get better hit it hard when your better.


----------

